# Sharpening a very bad, ugh bad, beater knife.



## Crothcipt (May 11, 2012)

The other day I was taking about how I hated the knives at work. I (not the only 1 either) had tried many times to get this some kind of edge. I was on my way out when I saw it and thought "lets see if I can get some kind of edge on that". It was so badly miss treated the pull through left markings on both sides of were the "bevel" should be. In fact the markings were starting to create a edge on its own. 

You ask why even try? Well I love a good challenge. It is still a knife that can work. My boss has a habit of buying cheap knives, just because he is to cheap to go with a sharpening system. 

The brand is a Bakers and Chefs. If you pay over 15$ for 2 you may have paid to much. I can't tell you much about the ht or the metal in them. The handle is a western anti everything, even comfort. 






No the wavy blade is not from my sharpening. My progression on this is a 800,1000,4000. If I had a diamond plate I would have used it first. Forgive the cellphone pic.


----------



## tk59 (May 11, 2012)

Good luck! That might not be worth using anything over 500 grit though...


----------



## Crothcipt (May 11, 2012)

It took a nice edge after I had thinned it down. It cut paper very smoothly. I used it a few times today at work and was happy with the end product. I am just wondering how long b4 it craps out again. (counting the hours)


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 11, 2012)

Hey, that looks familiar.





LOL I just noticed for the first time that the handle looks cleaner in the Before. It's the picture. I actually cleaned it up a bit. :lol2:


----------



## Benuser (May 11, 2012)

I don't like to wear my stones with such blades, and would rather use sandpaper in the P120 - 600 range instead.


----------



## kalaeb (May 11, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> Hey, that looks familiar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You guys are crazy for the time you spend with those, unless of course it is "practice". When they look like that, i just buy new ones.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 11, 2012)

That was from a pro kitchen. It was the favorite knife of the line cooks at a place where dinner for two is about $120. 

Oh yeah, and two words: Belt. Grinder.


----------



## Crothcipt (May 11, 2012)

Like I said in my post I was wondering if I could do a descent job at it. When I took it back on my day off he mentioned that if he would have known, he would have taken it home and made it flat. I told him to buy a diamond plate and I would.:spiteful:


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 11, 2012)

So Dave had a great sale on some stones. I bought a couple 150, and a 300 grit. Thx vm Dave they were what was needed. Wanted to practice on some bevels and some fixes. Also had the Shapton II out of the passaround, and wanted to take some pics of it. This time I took 4 home. It took a total of 2 hrs to do all 4. 

Right now I am thinking of trying to start sharpening some line knives for some restaraunts around here. 




, 
and some close up shots




,





and the worst one






The only problem with the longer one was that there was a bevel only on 1 side of the blade, causing some steering problems.

Here is a shot of all them before I took them back to work today.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 11, 2012)

Woops its sigma select II, not Shapton.:beatinghead:


----------



## tk59 (Jul 11, 2012)

Looks like a nice job from here. :thumbsup:


----------

